#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  >  به احتمالی در آینده نزدیک  شبکه‌های اجتماعی همچون "facبوک" با کنترل هوشمند آنها رفع محدویت گردند.

## poya.poya

*فرمانده نیروی انتظامی کشور اعلام کرد که کنترل هوشمند شبکه‌های اجتماعی به  سانسور عمومی و ایجاد محدودیت کلی در دسترسی به آنها ترجیح دارد*


*  در همین  راستا از تهیه نرم‌افزاری برای اجرای این کنترل هوشمند خبر داد. 
به این  ترتیب اگر نرم افزار کنترل هوشمند شبکه‌های اجتماعی تهیه شود احتمالا امکان  استفاده از بخش‌های مجاز شبکه‌های اجتماعی همچون "**فیس-book**" و"ت**ویی -ter**" امکانپذیر خواهد بود.

**
اسماعیل احمدی مقدم فرمانده نیروی انتظامی اعلام نمود که کنترل هوشمند  شبکه های اجتماعی نسبت به ف  ...ی نگ کل، به جز سایت های ضد انقلاب، بهتر  است:**با کنترل هوشمند شبکه های اجتماعی چندگانه علاوه بر اینکه از مضرات آنها  جلوگیری می شود، مردم می توانند از بخش های مفید آن بهره مند شوند.
**او همچنین اعلام نمود:**با تشکیل شورای فضای مجازی تصمیم‌ها سرعت گرفته و مسئولان در صدد تهیه  آن (نرم افزار کنترل هوشمند)
هستند تا تسهیلات برای کاربران اینترنت افزوده  شود.
**پیش از این مهدی اخوان به‌آبادی، دبیر شورای عالی فضای مجازی ایران هم گفته بود:
**در شبکه‌های اجتماعی فعالیت‌های مفید زیادی اتفاق می‌افتد که قسمتی از  جامعه مجبور می‌شوند از روش‌های دور زدن محدودیت ، برای دریافت این خدمات  استفاده کنند.
**او همچنین اعلام نموده بود:*_
عضویت در شبکه های اجتماعی، جرم نیست، اما دور زدن سامانه  محدود شده (فیــ...) برای دسترسی به این شبکه‌ها جرم محسوب می‌شود._



*البته این جمله دارای تناقص خاصی است چون با وجود  محدود(فـ..) بودن شبکه‌های  اجتماعی تنها راه دسترسی به آنها دور زدن محدود(فـ..)  است اما به هر حال این  اخبار نوید، باز شدن دسترسی به بخش‌هایی از شبکه‌های اجتماعی را می‌دهد.

*

----------

*akbar_rassam*,*kavosh83*,*sovietiran*,*toti*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

